# Why is there no road section?



## jack smith (5 May 2014)

I've wondered for a while, there is an mtb and fixie section ect why is there none for road cyclng? I know there is road race and tri but that's full of racing posts, I'm sure a thread for general roadies would be popular.


----------



## ianrauk (5 May 2014)

General Cycling


----------



## jack smith (5 May 2014)

So why has mtb and fixie ect got their own space? As general cycling is full of allsorts nothing specific?


----------



## ianrauk (5 May 2014)

They are both sub genres of general cycling


----------



## screenman (5 May 2014)

What do you suggest a general roadie is, as you have me confused.


----------



## jack smith (5 May 2014)

A sub forum called "road cycling" where people can discuss road bikes and cycling on the road, mtb'ing. Commuting and fixie have their own part. But nothing for the general road rider who does sportives and leisurely rides ect


----------



## ianrauk (5 May 2014)

There are sections for both Sportives and leisure rides.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 May 2014)

screenman said:


> What do you suggest a general roadie is, as you have me confused.



A subordinate of Field Marshal Roadie


----------



## jack smith (6 May 2014)

But still no dedicated general road riding topic just seems abit silly as surely there are a much greater volume of general road riders than people interested in fixies


----------



## Spinney (6 May 2014)

jack smith said:


> But still no dedicated general road riding topic just seems abit silly as surely there are a much greater volume of general road riders than people interested in fixies


Maybe it's a case of most of the site being for general road riding, and we just shunt the fixies away into their own little world so they don't bother the rest of us ?


----------



## winjim (6 May 2014)

I think roadies are the straight white males of the cycling world, ie don't need their own section as they're so massively over-represented in general.


----------



## vickster (6 May 2014)

I think there should be a women's cycling section  That said the editorship of Cycling Plus don't seem to realise women ride bikes too


----------



## simon the viking (6 May 2014)

vickster said:


> I think there should be a women's cycling section  That said the editorship of Cycling Plus don't seem to realise women ride bikes too


There is a women's specific magazine.... I tried to get Mrs V to read it she thought it was patronising nonsense..... I looked at the prize on the letters page see if it was worth writing to in 'drag' as Mrs V and the prize was a pair of bike shaped earrings in sterling silver (I am not joking BTW) so didn't bother........


----------



## vickster (6 May 2014)

I quite like it personally. Only £2.50 a quarter too. 
Cycling Active is better than Cycling Plus which is crap if a woman (this month, there was one photo of Laura Trott I think as part of a wider feature), otherwise absolutely no acknowledgement that women even ride bikes)


----------



## simon the viking (6 May 2014)

vickster said:


> I quite like it personally. Only £2.50 a quarter too.
> Cycling Active is better than Cycling Plus which is crap if a woman (this month, there was one photo of Laura Trott I think, otherwise absolutely no acknowledgement that women even ride bikes)


I was going to point out that C.A is a bit better than C.P for more general cycling articles.....


----------



## winjim (6 May 2014)

vickster said:


> I think there should be a women's cycling section  That said the editorship of Cycling Plus don't seem to realise women ride bikes too


Of course women ride bikes - but they have to be either (a) Pashley types with a small dog in the basket or (b) pink.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (6 May 2014)

winjim said:


> Of course women ride bikes - but they have to be either (a) Pashley types with a small dog in the basket or (b) pink.


Or towing a cat in a trailer


----------



## Shaun (7 May 2014)

The reason there is no specific "Road Cycling" forum is because it is covered everywhere else ...

Road cycling to work is represented by the *Commuting* forum
Road cycling on a long ride out with a specific circuit in mind (but not against the clock per se) is catered for by the *Audax *forum
Road cycling general rides are housed in *Road Rides, Audax and Sportives*

Road cycling against the clock is covered by the *Road Race and Time Trial (TT) *forum
Road cycling for leisure in small groups has the *CycleChat and Informal Rides* forum
Road cycling for charity obviously goes in the *Charity Rides* forum
Road cycling technical questions can be asked in *Technical Know How*
... and pretty much any other "roadie" specific question can be covered by an existing forum too. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## ufkacbln (7 May 2014)

ianrauk said:


> They are both sub genres *perversions* of general cycling



FTFY


----------



## Katherine (15 Jun 2014)

I can understand the question. I would like to ask who else rides on the East Lancs cycle path which is used by families, commuters, organised rides, serious lycra people and more casual riders. I fit into commuting and leisure. So which category do I choose?


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jun 2014)

Katherine said:


> I can understand the question. I would like to ask who else rides on the East Lancs cycle path which is used by families, commuters, organised rides, serious lycra people and more casual riders. I fit into commuting and leisure. So which category do I choose?


Simply pretend that '_General Cycling Discussions_' has been renamed '_Road Cycling_' and post in there!


----------



## Katherine (15 Jun 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Simply pretend that '_General Cycling Discussions_' has been renamed '_Road Cycling_' and post in there!


Done!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (15 Jun 2014)

like others have said: road riding is rather hiding in plain sight. E.g. Pretty much every what bike thread will be a dissection of the most current road bikes at the relevant price point. General area upgrade advice is almost always Tiagra to 105 to Ultegra not Alivio to XT to Deore ( or whichever way it goes) . The other sections mentioned are largely to save their specific features being swamped in the general roadiness of the wider site.


----------



## yello (15 Jun 2014)

Can we have an 8 speed forum please?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (15 Jun 2014)

yello said:


> Can we have an 8 speed forum please?


And a 5 speed one!


----------



## ufkacbln (16 Jun 2014)

jack smith said:


> So why has mtb and fixie ect got their own space? As general cycling is full of allsorts nothing specific?




Because these are perversions of real cycling, and we have to keep them in a separate secure environment


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Jun 2014)

shouldbeinbed said:


> . General area upgrade advice is almost always Tiagra to 105 to Ultegra not Alivio to XT to Deore ( or whichever way it goes) . .


 I have an Alivio mech on my 8 speed road bike. I demand my own forum.


----------



## ufkacbln (16 Jun 2014)

As for women .....

I do't see them as women, but as other cyclists


----------



## JoeyB (16 Jun 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> As for women .....
> 
> I do't see them as women, but as other cyclists with boobies



EFA


----------



## Pat "5mph" (16 Jun 2014)

JoeyB said:


> EFA


I see loads of male cyclists with boobies


----------



## JoeyB (16 Jun 2014)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I see loads of male cyclists with boobies


Usually wearing Sky team kit haha


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jun 2014)

JoeyB said:


> Usually wearing Sky team kit haha




on anything but Pinnarello's...


----------



## Smurfy (16 Jun 2014)

Spinney said:


> Maybe it's a case of most of the site being for general road riding, and *we just shunt the fixies away into their own little world so they don't bother the rest of us ? *


Tsk! Tsk! It's the other way around! _We_ don't want to be bothered by folk who don't understand the appeal of the cog!


----------

